# pearl labs



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

I got a few pearl labs today to keep with the saulosi, I'm not too sure how things will turn out tomorrow when the lights go on, but if they all get along- I would like to go get 2 more. the labs are about 1.5", so about half the size of the saulosi,the only pics I have atm are when I was floating the bag, because I cut them loose with no light.


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

I got a few better pictures today, and they all seem to be getting along well.


----------

